# Merlot vines - how many do I need?



## desertwind56 (Feb 19, 2011)

Last spring I bought two merlot grape vines on a whim.  Now, this year I am wondering how many I really need to produce any quantity of wine? Say 5-6 gallons. I would like to plant some other varietals such as sangiovese (sp?) or Zinfandel. But, I don't have all that much room. So I'm wondering if I should just plant more merlot grapes.

Oh, I live in Southeast WA, where it is hot and dry in the summer and cold in the winter. This area is prime wine country! 

Thanks!

Connie


----------



## xanxer82 (Feb 19, 2011)

Approximately 12 pounds of grapes are produced per vine. You can make make them produce more but quality will suffer. You will need about 15lbs of grapes to make 1 gallon of wine depending on your growing and wine making method, weather and other variables.

I say to do some research and find a variety that grows well in your region.


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 19, 2011)

For vinifera I plan on 9 vines for 6 gallons, but I plant at 6 feet between vines.


----------



## desertwind56 (Feb 19, 2011)

With what little room I have, it looks like I will stick to just planting merlot grapes. 

Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 19, 2011)

Go ahead, rub it in....... :>



desertwind56 said:


> Oh, I live in Southeast WA, where it is hot and dry in the summer and cold in the winter. This area is prime wine country!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Connie


----------



## desertwind56 (Mar 31, 2011)

From Wikipedia about grapes and wine in the Tri-Cities:


> In sharp contrast to Seattle, the western slopes of the Cascade Mountains, and the rain forests of the Olympic Peninsula, the Columbia Valley enjoys long, warm, summer days, and crisp cool nights. The mild weather combined with rich volcanic soils and controlled irrigation produce near-perfect conditions for premium wine grapes.
> 
> The wide range of varietals grown throughout the region includes the noble Chardonnay, Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Riesling, and Pinot Noir, among others. Unlike large established vineyards in other parts of the United States and Europe, the growers and winemakers of Washington will often devote personal attention to visitors, offering tastings and discussing their craft.
> 
> With more than 160 wineries within an hour’s drive, the Tri-Cities of Kennewick, Pasco, and Richland is truly at the heart of the Columbia Valley which includes the Yakima Valley, Walla Walla Valley, Red Mountain, Horse Heaven Hills, and Wahluke Slope appellations (areas with a distinctive growing climate that influences wine production). It is easy to conceive that Columbia Valley wineries would produce high-end, premium wines since the Tri-Cities area lies on the same latitude as the world-famous Burgundy and Bordeaux regions of France. The region’s wonderful weather combines with the Columbia Valley’s volcanic soil, producing hot summer days and crisp, cool evening breezes which naturally stress the vines, creating conditions for making great wine.





And, I finally found 6 more merlot vines! I'm happy! 

Connie


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 31, 2011)

Wish I had room for vines. If all you can plant is 8 to 10..... I say be glad you have that. Been trying to find a nice chuck of heaven in my area, Just need the right price to go with it.


----------

